# LGB 4135S volume control



## toddb (Oct 2, 2017)

this may be an old topic, but as long as these things are around, we'll keep asking!

This LGB 4135S is way too loud. There is no volume control on the older units. Can I simply wire a POT or resistor into series with the speaker to cut down on the volume?

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep..

Try a 100 ohm pot

Greg - 703


----------

